# Topics > Space > Robotic telescopes >  Dark Energy Spectroscopic Instrument (DESI), Lawrence Berkeley National Laboratory, USA

## Airicist

Website - desi.lbl.gov

Dark Energy Spectroscopic Instrument  on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

News Release
"3-D Galaxy-mapping Project Enters Construction Phase"
DESI, the Dark Energy Spectroscopic Instrument, will measure light from 35M galaxies to provide new clues about dark energy.

by Glenn Roberts Jr.
August 9, 2016

----------

